# store with largest marine selection in GTA?



## gnicholls7 (Jan 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me which store in the GTA has the largest marine selection? Furthermore, is there a store anywhere east of Younge St. which stands out for selection and quality? I know that SeaUMarine and NAFB are two of the notables. Does one of these two have a larger marine section?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

NAFB : Good coral selection, not a huge fish system, don't get a lot of inverts etc.

SUM: Good coral selection, probably the biggest fish selection, downside is that it is in Markham 

Menagerie: Lots of great Nano stuff and the best fishroom manager in Canada!

West End: Reef Raft

Other than that, I hold my tongue = )


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, I find NAFB gets some nifty inverts that everybody tends to ignore - for example, NAFB consistently has periclimenes sp. commensal shrimps and other neat hermits/crabs.

But I'd have to agree with your list Chris - SUM definitely has the nicest fish selection. And if you're looking for anything specific for a nano, Menagerie is definitely the best, and Harold is so great just to go in and chat with too!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I actually haven't been to NAFB for about 2 months, so I'd listen to Eric, not me =)


----------



## gnicholls7 (Jan 9, 2008)

Stopped by SUM just recently for the first time. They had a large selection of VERY reasonably priced corals. I definitely plan to return shortly to pick up a few Acan frags. Fish were not quite what I was expecting, but I imagine they are waiting on new shipments.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

gnicholls7 said:


> Stopped by SUM just recently for the first time. They had a large selection of VERY reasonably priced corals. I definitely plan to return shortly to pick up a few Acan frags. Fish were not quite what I was expecting, but I imagine they are waiting on new shipments.


Yeah, that happens. Fridays and the weekend are better there, as that's when his shipments come in. Usually all those tanks are FULL.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

gnicholls7 said:


> Stopped by SUM just recently for the first time. They had a large selection of VERY reasonably priced corals. I definitely plan to return shortly to pick up a few Acan frags. Fish were not quite what I was expecting, but I imagine they are waiting on new shipments.


In response to your original post, we did get a shipment of purple tangs that were sent without heat packs, as such a bit of ich was in that shipment and had spread to some of the other tanks on the same system. Everyone on that system is in QT now and look almost ready to come back!

It happens though, what can you do? =) New fish came in last night, tanks are bit more full now. Only about 10 or so acan frags left however.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chris S said:


> In response to your original post, we did get a shipment of purple tangs that were sent without heat packs, as such a bit of ich was in that shipment and had spread to some of the other tanks on the same system. Everyone on that system is in QT now and look almost ready to come back!
> 
> It happens though, what can you do? =) New fish came in last night, tanks are bit more full now. Only about 10 or so acan frags left however.


Ouch that sucks... So I take it that SUM won't sell the infected fish until they are healthy again... noob question but I don't know what the Standard Operating Procedure for LFS is in a situation like this.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> In response to your original post, we did get a shipment of purple tangs that were sent without heat packs, as such a bit of ich was in that shipment and had spread to some of the other tanks on the same system. Everyone on that system is in QT now and look almost ready to come back!
> 
> It happens though, what can you do? =) New fish came in last night, tanks are bit more full now. Only about 10 or so acan frags left however.


From what I gather from your posts, do you work at SUM? If so, which guy are you? I only know Ken by name at the store...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

fury165 said:


> Ouch that sucks... So I take it that SUM won't sell the infected fish until they are healthy again... noob question but I don't know what the Standard Operating Procedure for LFS is in a situation like this.


Of course not, we wouldn't knowingly sell any fish we didn't feel were healthy. Of course, we have to be on the lookout for one thousand fish, whereas when you come in to purchase, you can watch a specific fish for as long as you want to ensure its health, as I would suggest you do at any store before making a purchase.



50seven said:


> From what I gather from your posts, do you work at SUM? If so, which guy are you? I only know Ken by name at the store...


I'm the really good looking white guy there


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I'm the really good looking white guy there


LOL, I didn't know there were any non-Asians working there... At least not when I'm in the store...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Friday night and Saturday you will never see me =)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chris S said:


> I'm the really good looking white guy there


Ohhhhh, I thought Ken was looking a little different these days!!!!


----------



## gnicholls7 (Jan 9, 2008)

Stopped by NAFB real quick on my way home from work tonight. Only had about 5 minutes to look around, and didn't have a chance to speak to the staff. I took a good look at the coral selection, but didn't see more than a handful of fish. The fish that I did see looked like long-time residents scattered about the coral tanks. I read on Aquariumpros that they got a shipment of fish in recently. Are most of the marine fish kept in a section that I completely overlooked? Or, do they simply sell out very quickly?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess you didn't go downstairs?


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I guess you didn't go downstairs?


How do you go downstairs? I only saw the marine fish/coral section on the ground floor inside the store.


----------



## gnicholls7 (Jan 9, 2008)

carmenh said:


> I guess you didn't go downstairs?


And there you have it! I was in enough of a hurry that my time was totally occupied eyeing the corals anyway. Planning on going back on Saturday. I have to say that I didn't see a stairwell anywhere. Can you give directions to a poor lost soul?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Go towards the back wall in the main dry goods area, and turn left


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yar, John keeps 99% of his fish downstairs =)


----------

